# More free music



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

AWESOME !! love despair, swamp is pretty cool too, but vamp i have the volume all the way up & can barely hear it.......
sounds great from what i can hear.Thank you for adding your talents to "The Family".....


----------



## Bats Belfry (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks again Dark Lord those patches are pretty cool. I thought that vamp would be used for that barely audible sound in a super quite room where you're not sure if you hear sound or not. I'll re-edit it and post a louder file as well as some wind and a few growls. Also thanks for the warm welcome to "The Family".Some muscian sites I belong to can be pretty snobby but strangely enough here there's not a troll in site.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Bats Belfry said:


> Thanks again Dark Lord those patches are pretty cool. I thought that vamp would be used for that barely audible sound in a super quite room where you're not sure if you hear sound or not. I'll re-edit it and post a louder file as well as some wind and a few growls. Also thanks for the warm welcome to "The Family".Some musician sites I belong to can be pretty snobby but strangely enough here there's not a troll in site.


I am apart of dif groups non halloween related & i will have to say that i enjoy the creatures that roam here are my fav. Always here for each other & hardly any bickering or BS like a loty of other forums & groups !! 
I find myself here & my SCA (mideval period martial arts-swords n stuff  ) site most of the time as to the relax,friendly & pos learning environment.
I also like that there are so many dif talents here that there seems to be NOTHING that can't be accomplished or figured a way around a problem.
You have a niche for halloween music/effects, Thanx again


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Hey there Bats Belfry, I really like Swamp. I've downloaded it and I'd like to use it in my haunt this year. Although I know its a swamp, it seems to have a kind of voodoo-y sound to it and I believe it will work out great. Thanks for sharing your talent with us.


----------



## Bats Belfry (Aug 23, 2009)

You're very welcome. I really dig swamp also. After looking at some of the props here and listening to swamp for hours I'm going to go with the Voodoo witch doctor/bayou shack theme this year. Maybe do a facade on the front of my small garage and maybe that'll get me motivated to make me clean it out. HAHA.Bats.


----------

